# How to make bitcomet download fast.



## Quiz_Master (Jan 18, 2006)

I m back with my tutorial...
This time its bitcomet...
I know many of u use bitcomet....

But here is little trick to make it faster by upto 30%....
Its possible
Now follow these steps...

This will help u to speed up ur d/w speeds of torrents.

note: These are settings which will help u to strike the balance between d/w and upload.

After Installing This (BITCOMET) Great Application Here Are Steps That you need to follow essentially to get the best out of torrents ...

Step 1: --- Enter The Application By Double Clicking Or Pressing Enter On its Icon.

Step 2: --- Click On The "Favorite" Icon In The Top Left Corner To Deactivate The Side Bar ... Or Click On "View" And Then Untick The Box Next to the word "Favorite". (This Is Optional)

Step 3: --- Click On The "Preferences" Icon in the top right Corner.

- Change The Global Max Upload Rate To "3" If you Dont want to Share Alot, but thats minimum. ( i have mine set to 25 "free uploads" )

- Change The Max Simultaneous Downloads Tasks To "10"

- Change The Listen Port At The Bottom To "6881" ...

Step 4: --- Now on the Left side of the Preferences Menu there is a Bar, Click On "Connections", The Third Last Icon. And Change These Settings:

- Change The Maximum Connections Per Task to "9999"

- Change The Connections To Keep Per task to "9998"

- Change The Global Maximum Upload Slots to "10"

- Change The Global Minimum Upload Slots to "5"

- Change The Half-Open TCP Connections to "50" Instead of "10" ... No More that "50" though. 

Hope this solves many  problems.

And use this tutorial cause it took my 20 minutes to write this tutorial.


----------



## yrana2002 (Jan 19, 2006)

One question, what bandwidth do u have?
Regarding the max. no of connections, keeping that many connections with a account like dataone, will clog the bandwidth, so that most of it it used up keeping those connections alive. 
I would suggest you decrease it by 70%

Listen port should never be set to 6881, because thata the default ports, & many firewalls, routers put restriction on these ports, especially 6881-6889

Even if you increase max. TCP connections, its always going to remain 10 due to restriction of the OS. You can change it however with a patch.

Sorry, dude. Just my views. No offending here.


----------



## tuXian (Jan 24, 2006)

Doesnt effect me much... did anyone benefit.


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 24, 2006)

its better to keep ports between 49152 and 65534, i have 65533 and i tghinj router also needs to b configured for dataone, coz in mtnl u have too


----------



## yrana2002 (Jan 25, 2006)

tuXian said:
			
		

> Doesnt effect me much... did anyone benefit.



It wont, as because of the reasons i have told you.
It can work primarily only if:
1. There are a huge no. of seeders and peers for the torrent ( huge counts to about 500 or so)
2. You've set your upload speed to the minimum, because connecting to so many peers at a time will definitely mean some uploading. 
If you really want to maximize the speed to the notch, i suggest you click here


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 25, 2006)

Worked a bit for me


----------

